# What are you grilling today?



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a Pork Butt that will be smoked over Apple Wood on the grill.

What is everyone else grilling?


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Just doing brats this year, we are taking a trip later this month and pinching pennies. Last year was a different story, I got up at 5am and smoked a 20 pound brisket until 6pm, that was a good BBQ.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Just grilled some chicken for lunch with rice and asparagus! Yum yum!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

2" T-bones, can't wait.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Some Tuna and some Hamburger 

yesterdays photo but more of the same today

edit point
----------------------------------------

menu change i guess
we are now having 
Grilled Jumbo shrimp kabobs and grilled ribeye's

I am a little sad about the Hamburger 
I love a big grilled hamburger, with cheese, bacon, tomato, red onion, dill pickles, with some hot mustard and catchup


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice fire Bill, doing a little Sockeye today


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Plenty of beer brats and corn!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am getting ready to shred the pork. Letting the juices redistribute at the moment.

Looks and smells fantastic!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Smoked 2 Boston Butts for 12 hours yesterday and my brother grilled 30 Lbs of ribs today. I ate until was about to pop.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

It looks like I will be grilling some chicken breast tonight over some charcoal.


----------

